

Visual Attachment Search in Gmail - BenjaminCoe
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/09/29/attachments-me-for-chrome-shows-thumbnails-of-attachments-in-gmail-search/

======
3pt14159
Pretty cool guys. I like where this is going.

